# Can you help guess what I am?



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

We wanted a companion for our 2 year old spoo, Lexi. Prior to Lexi, we always had two spoos at a time. Another spoo wasn't an available option for us so we adopted a 4 year old mixed breed dog from a local shelter. She is 4 and is a really sweet and calm girl. I just don't know what her mix is. 

The shelter had her listed as a Giant Schnauzer/Irish Terrier mix. I see schnauzer (but not giant). She has schnauzer eyebrows and beard. She has a tail that curls over her back, a pink tongue with black blotches, and webbed feet. 

She has a wiry main from behind her ears that runs down the middle of her back about a third of the way. The rest of her back and sides are smooth. The smooth hair is gray at the roots and it sheds. The main does not. 

Any guesses?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm not even going to try to guess...................I just want to say what a pretty head she has! (pic#3) You can always do a DNA test if you want to know..........
I did one on Molly with surprising results LOL!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Labrador Retriever/German Shepherd Dog/Airedale mix is my wild guess. What an adorable dog  Congrats! :adore:


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

What a sweet face she has! I also think I see a little labrador in her. Maybe schnauzer/lab mix?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She is beautiful and she looks very sweet ! My first guess was Airedale Terrier / German sheperd.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How adorable! I love little wiry scruffy faces! And, she's my favorite color/pattern!

Too cute!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Maybe Irish wolfhound in there? Very cute dog- good luck with her!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

I see Rotti -- colouration and angulation of the nose. Just because a dog has wire hair does not mean it has come from a wire haired breed. Many dogs mixed with poodles, i.e., labradoodles, can have wire hair.

A DNA test here in Canada only costs $60, you can order them from Amazon.com.

We thought for sure our mutt Pippi had Jack Russell in her somewhere. We did the DNA and it came back as 1) Shih-Tzu, 2) Lhasa Apso and 3) Chinese Crested, no JRT anywhere (thankfully).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think Shepherd/Airedale or Shepherd/Schnauzer. She looks like a sweetheart, whatever she is.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

If you do the DNA test, check the number of breeds that they have in their database. If a breed is not in the database it won't be listed even though it might be part of the dog's heritage. So the more breeds, the more accurate the test. It is fun to know if you have an extra $60 to $100 to spend.

Best wishes to you and your new pup.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

she looks almost identical to a lab/GSD mix i knew growing up. A little less distinct markings, but hair/body-type wise the similarity is striking.

whatever she is, she's lovely!


----------



## RustySpoo (Sep 20, 2015)

I've groomed a Airedale/Shepherd mix before, I'll agree that's what came to mind. The one I did was larger though and a almost reddish color with a black markings and that wire face. Love that face, super cute. Maybe Rotty, Schnauzer, Wirehair pointer. The possibilities are endless. I did the DNA test, the're fun to do. I have the results framed for my Amstaff and little PBGV'Tolling'Rata'Peeka'Poo....yeah it's a mouthfull. Keep us posted about the results if you do a test.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I used the wisdom panel and loved it. So easy to use and plain instructions to what steps to take and send it back. They recognize 350 breeds of dogs, but I don’t know if that’s all or most of them. I would suggest doing it. Very fun and usually very surprising!

Click here to see Wisdom Panel at chewy. 

This was the cheapest I could find on a quick google search, but I imagine there should be a sale before Valentine’s Day. If you do this, please let us know what the results are!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oops! Looks like you’ve landed in an old thread, @jojogal001  The original poster’s rescue is now 10 years old.

@frecklesdmk, did you end up doing a DNA test? Hope both your girls are doing well.


----------

